# Cuisinart GR-4N 5-in-1 Griddler



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I am thinking about purchasing A Panini Press as Fall fast approaches (yum, grilled sandwiches and soup). I found this item in CT's products, but no one has posted a review as yet. I would prefer to use an electric press versus stove top, mainly because I notoriously burn DH grilled ham&cheese sammies. So by using a counter-top-type, I could control the temp better.

Any thoughts?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I notoriously burn DH grilled ham&cheese sammies.


Do you mean his croque-monsieurs? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

yup... 

I make a _crispy_ mister's sandwich! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif

Anybody have ANY opinion on this Panini press?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Yup, it works!

Used one for panini as well as grilled salmon, toasted bagels, etc.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Definitely YES.

We've had one for several years; it's well-designed and highly versatile.  It has two sets of removable, dishwasher-safe griddle plates - one set flat and one ribbed.  It can be folded out flat for griddling or, set on warm, used as a food warming and serving station. The upper and lower parts have separate temperature controls.

It's a great little appliance. With a little shopping and adroit use of discount coupons, you can get it for well under the suggested list price of $150 - even though it's worth that price.

Mike


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks guys.

I have it on my Amazon wish list for Santa's review.

(along with several other thing /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif)


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Just noticed this on Amazon. At $85 or so - free shipping - this a pretty decent buy on the Griddler


Mike


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Mahalo, Thanks MikeLM

I'm thinking that Santa got that price (or better).

On Cyber Monday he was awfully busy at the computer 

and then a few days later, these big blue boxes were under our tree. 

HHHMMMMM … I think I've been a pretty good girl this year


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Well, k-girl...

Let us know how well Santa did on the Griddler! Hope your whole Christmas worked out really well.

Oh, and - Happy New Year/img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif in another 36 minutes, here.

Mike


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Aloha, Hauoli makahiki hou Mike!

This griddler is fantastic!

I've already made paninis, grilled wraps, burgers, and fish fillet.

I'm sure that I'll be having fun with it for a long time to come, love it!


----------



## chocolatediva (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow...love this appliance! Bought it for myself for Christmas. Paid $79 plus free shipping from Amazon.com. Got a notice that they now have waffle plates for it, too. Found a site charging only $40 for them, and am signed up for notification when back in stock (OOS item). One place I visited online wanted $199 for then?!?!?!?! Just proves you need to shop for best deal. I am loving this appliance, especially that you can use the grill plate on one side while using the griddle plate on the other at the same time!! Perfect for a one or two person household!!  Merry Christmas to me!!  LOL


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

*"Aloha, Hauoli makahiki hou Mike!"*

Ummm... that's not some ancient Hawaiian curse is it, k-girl? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif Kind of like the Chinese "May you live in interesting times"?

It _sounds _kind of ominous. Anyway, hope you have lots of fun with your new kitchen toy!

Mike /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

*"Aloha, Hauoli makahiki hou Mike!"*

... sorry Mike ...

translation: Hi, Happy New Year

hope you and yours had a great time last night

I hope to see pics of everyone's New Years Eve eats!!


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Now that everyone's bought their Christmas Griddler... here's a slightly better offer! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


Sorry, this one just showed up today, I believe. Anyway, if you missed out, here's maybe an excuse to go ahead and get one!

Hoppy cookEENG, all. (To quote a famous French TV Chef.)

Mike


----------



## chocolatediva (Dec 4, 2012)

MikeLM said:


> Now that everyone's bought their Christmas Griddler... here's a slightly better offer! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif
> 
> 
> Sorry, this one just showed up today, I believe. Anyway, if you missed out, here's maybe an excuse to go ahead and get one!
> ...


$3.00 less than I paid from this site...not bad!! But I find it interesting that the refurbished ones are more expensive than the new ones! Weird?!? However, I did find that this is the site asking for $199.00 for the Griddler waffle plates. Waiting to hear from the company that has them "out of stock" for the email saying they are back in. Can't remember which website (chemo brain here!), but know they listed for only $40.00. Look like they will be worth the wait!


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

New ad up for the just-issued waffle plates for the Griddler GR-4

http://www.surlatable.com/product/PRO-175314/?affsrcid=Aff0008

Guess that $40 price isn't too bad for Sur le Table.

Mike


----------



## chocolatediva (Dec 4, 2012)

MikeLM said:


> New ad up for the just-issued waffle plates for the Griddler GR-4
> 
> http://www.surlatable.com/product/PRO-175314/?affsrcid=Aff0008
> 
> ...


Wow...that's great, especially for Sur la Table!! I'll have to check in see if the local store has them, or if it is just an online price. Have a family member that's "in love" with waffles!  Can't wait to get the plates. Am loving the Griddler for home cooking already!


----------



## veggie (Jan 22, 2013)

Used to use a george foreman grill thing to make panini type sanswhiches and wraps. It was ok but I saw the Cuisinart griddler at Costco and had to have it. Worked okay for awhile, grilled some burgers, made some sandwhiches, etc, But I noticed the temps fluctuated wildly and I burned a lot of stuff. When I cooked meat the smoke alarms went off always. I had given my old GF grill to my mother and she loved it so no way could I ask for it back. I finally donated the Cuisinart to the DAV and went out and bought myself a new GF grill.Hope you're enjoying your Griddler. Mine was probably just a bad unit because most everyone I've talked to that has one loves it.


----------



## chocolatediva (Dec 4, 2012)

Veggie said:


> Used to use a george foreman grill thing to make panini type sanswhiches and wraps. It was ok but I saw the Cuisinart griddler at Costco and had to have it. Worked okay for awhile, grilled some burgers, made some sandwhiches, etc, But I noticed the temps fluctuated wildly and I burned a lot of stuff. When I cooked meat the smoke alarms went off always. I had given my old GF grill to my mother and she loved it so no way could I ask for it back. I finally donated the Cuisinart to the DAV and went out and bought myself a new GF grill. Hope you're enjoying your Griddler. Mine was probably just a bad unit because most everyone I've talked to that has one loves it.


Veggie, I am so sorry to hear about your experiences with the Griddler. I think you are right about having a bad unit. I haven't had any trouble with mine, including cooking meat. (I am an old GF user, too, but now it sits in the bottom of my cabinet as a back for larger groups) Nothing wrong with the good old GF!


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I was just raving about this press to my husband. I use it at work and really love how much control you have over the heating system. I have not used the griddler option part of it yet, but the panini grill press toasts bread perfectly, evenly, and leaves lovely grill marks. I use it to toast crostini's, since toasting them in the oven makes them hard little rocks. I can't say I've cooked meat in it yet though. I've been using the George Foreman at home for many years, and didn't think it could get better than that, but the Cuisnart Griddler surpasses it by far. They're like night and day, in my opinion.

With the cuisnart though, I could see how you could easily burn items if you're not keeping an eye on it.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I was reading some blogsites earlier today and 

one had a review of a restaurant that served PB&J paninis. 

Has anyone tried that yet?


----------



## littlebonanza (Nov 18, 2012)

I have the Cuisinart Griddler Gourmet "GRID-8N" and absolutely love it.  We really like the crunch it puts on the sandwich, when using Panini portion.  It is also very nice for grilling , etc. since there is only the two of us.

Hope this helps.


----------



## invisiblechef (Dec 16, 2014)

I was just in Panera Bread yesterday...what are your thoughts on their Tomato & Basil Paninin?  Mmmmmmmmm

I love fresh food, it's just healthier and the longevity effects are better.

Would love their recipie if anyone has it.

Thanks in advanced.


----------

